# Home for sale in Northern California



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Nestled in an old growth cedar and pine forest by the Klamath River and in an area of a turn of the century mining village. 

Link to listing is here: http://www.rivercrealty.com/Hamburg CA home for sale.html

Itâs since been updated with new carpet and linoleumâ¦ 

Itâs a nice rural place to get away from it all and yet have a small country store in walking distance. Major shopping is about 30 miles away with a WalMart, JC Penny's and several grocery stores and an old time hardware store along with much, much more! It's a great fishing and hunting areaâ¦ 

Here's some extra pictures:

The front yard










The parking area










The back of the property










The creek that run through the back of the property










The view through the spare bedroom window










Looking from the living room into the kitchen










The living room before we moved out. The carpet has since been updated










The front of the house










And a couple of testimonies about the house: 

_"Having spent many nights there, I can tell you it is a good deal. Cool in the summer due to shade from all the trees and warm in the winter. A real comfy place, of course Jim always makes anybody feel at home. Nice garage and work bench. And then there is the occasional bear that wanders through at night and lots of deer, foxes etc. Nice little working flume behind the home.

Really feel private and secluded even with Hwy 96 at the bottom of the driveway. Easy access to all the mid river claims and to H/C, Seiad or the other way to Yreka, and Medford. Enjoy country living at its best."_

And 

_"I also would like to add that it is a beautiful home located in God's country and worth every bit what Jim is asking."_


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

An update:

The house is still for sale. It is now listed with "For Sale By Owner". Link to listing is  here:

Nestled in an old growth cedar and pine forest by the Klamath River and in a turn of the century mining village. It is about 1/3 of an acre. If you just want a place to get out into the country and yet live in a rural area where you can hunt and fish, this would be a great place. 

Itâs has been updated with new carpet and vinyl.

Itâs a nice rural place to get away from it all and yet have a small country store in walking distance. Major shopping is about 30 miles away with a WalMart, JC Penny's and several grocery stores and an old time hardware store along with much, much more! It's a great fishing and hunting areaâ¦ 

Here's some extra pictures:

The front yard










The parking area










The back of the property










The creek that runs through the back of the property










The view through the spare bedroom window










Looking from the living room into the kitchen










The living room. The carpet has been updated










The front of the house










And a couple of testimonies about the house: 

_"Having spent many nights there, I can tell you it is a good deal. Cool in the summer due to shade from all the trees and warm in the winter. A real comfy place, of course Jim always makes anybody feel at home. Nice garage and work bench. Lots of deer, foxes etc. Nice little creek behind the home. Really feel private and secluded even with Hwy 96 at the bottom of the driveway. Easy access to Happy Camp, Siead or the other way to Yreka, and Medford. Enjoy country living at its best."_

And 

_"I also would like to add that it is a beautifull home located in God's country and worth every bit what Jim is asking."_


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

i used to live in etna


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah then you know what the area is like huh? Along the River it is quite beautiful!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

It is beautiful down there!!! I grew up in Montague and my best friend was in Scott 
Bar. If it wasn't for a job, money, small thing like that , I'd be back there in a heartbeat!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

How beautiful, I hope it and someone that loves nature can get together.

Angie


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

smwon said:


> Ah then you know what the area is like huh? Along the River it is quite beautiful!


it is indeed! that area holds many, many memories for me & will always be special to me. would LOVE to have a home there again one day.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Well here's your chance! Owner finance and everything! :happy:


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

haha! i wish, but don't think i can drag the hubby out of pa.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Still here... waiting for someone to make it home!


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Sold!


----------

